# carbonated/sparkling water



## oats'nhoney (Jan 8, 2007)

is it BAD for you?

i am trying to cut out my pop habit by drinking carbonated or sparkling water & lime or other juice added... its the fizz i like, not the caffeine!

just wondering if there are any negative effects from carbonated water?


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I, too, would like the answer to this question.

DH loves sparkling mineral water. He also drinks Fresca and Coke (when we have it in the house, which is often (for company)) and Diet Coke when we're at a restaurant. But, I would MUCH rather have him drinking mineral water.

If there are negative effects, I am sure they are MUCH better than the negative effects of soda.


----------



## Danelle78 (Dec 29, 2005)

none that i know of currently. i now make my own
http://www.sodaclubusa.com/Default.htm


----------



## boysarecool (Mar 28, 2005)

yes, carbonated beverages are bad for you because it irritates your stomach and triggers your body to relieve the irritation with calcium (a natural antacid) which it gets from your blood--which then your blood replaces by taking it from your bones

it's particularly bad when you're pregnant (for obvious reasons)

i think it's worse when it's soda because something in the soda (one of the ingredients--not sure?) that also depletes the calcium in your bones...not sure on this one

but yes, carbonated drinks are not great

sorry


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes, I thought there was something about depleting calcium, I just wasn't sure of the mechanism.

Do you have any references, boysarecool?


----------



## Danelle78 (Dec 29, 2005)

google search (carbonated water, carbonated water calcium) was conflicting at best. So say no, some say yes.

Here's one study:
http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/full/74/3/343

Columbia U says the leaching of calcium is a wives tale:
http://www.goaskalice.columbia.edu/5358.html

(Also, Perrier is a Nestle company, just FYI.)


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

What about that brand that is naturally sparking and is full of calcium? I'm not sure if I believe the calcium leaching theory.


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danelle78* 
none that i know of currently. i now make my own
http://www.sodaclubusa.com/Default.htm

How is that seltzer maker working out for you? DH and I were looking into buying one in the near future and I was wondering if it was a good investment or not. (the man goes through a 12-pack of 1-liter bottles in less than a week


----------



## sleepnrain (May 20, 2006)

I love sparkling water and drink it quite often. I still drink a lot of regular water and milk too though.

I would think that even with the possible drawbacks carbonated water is still a much better alternative to soda drinks!


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I think the only soda that are bad for you (other than the hfcs and other yucky sweeteners) are the ones w/ phosphoric acid which DOES leach calcium. Maybe not enough to worry abou tit if you only have a Coke once in awhile, but it still does it. I can't see why drinking sparkling water would be all that bad for you. I've heard it's very popular in Europe.


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendy1221* 
I think the only soda that are bad for you (other than the hfcs and other yucky sweeteners) are the ones w/ phosphoric acid which DOES leach calcium. Maybe not enough to worry abou tit if you only have a Coke once in awhile, but it still does it. I can't see why drinking sparkling water would be all that bad for you. I've heard it's very popular in Europe.

Plain(uncarbonated) Water is the last thing europeans would drink. I think it drink preferences are :
1) wine or beer depending on the country. Beer is sold in company cafeterias in Germany.
2) mineral water( which is usually naturally carbonated)
3) bottled water


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hmmm. Interesting, but I am pretty sure my friend from France was talking about carbonated water since that's what she was drinking at the time, not mineral water. Anyway....


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

yeah, thats mostly all they drink over here....

i hate it, blech, lol

dh likes it though


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyhaugh* 
yeah, thats mostly all they drink over here....

i hate it, blech, lol

dh likes it though

carbonated or mineral? nak


----------



## Danelle78 (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kallyn* 
How is that seltzer maker working out for you? DH and I were looking into buying one in the near future and I was wondering if it was a good investment or not. (the man goes through a 12-pack of 1-liter bottles in less than a week
















Oh I loooveee it. Got hooked at my FIL's in Germany.







Just make sure there's a place near you to exchange the CO2 cartridges. The bottles also have a shelf life of 2-3 years. I was a bit disappointed to see that the mixes use HFCS, but fresh squeezed lemon works best for me, anyway.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendy1221* 
carbonated or mineral? nak

Mineral water IS carbonated (naturally). It's usually labeled "sparkling."

I've grown used to it. DH LOVED it when we were in Italy - downed it all day long, as it was super-hot there and it's a good thirst quencher.


----------



## wallacesmum (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm bumping this because I am seeing so much conflicting stuff. Since you ingest the CO2, some people think it's bad. Some short-term studies don't show any ill effects. Is it only the phosphorus that leaches calcium? Also, if you buy it, cans or bottles? Bottles are bad because of the artificial hormones, but cans are bad because of the aluminum, right? I don't know if there is any place to get cartridges here.


----------



## wallacesmum (Jun 2, 2006)

Is that the brand, sodastream/sodaclub?


----------



## Chicharronita (Oct 8, 2006)

We drink Gerolsteiner, the naturally carbonated water with lots of minerals. It's supposedly an old-time health tonic.


----------



## wallacesmum (Jun 2, 2006)

For Sodaclub users, how often do you need a refill cartridge?


----------

